# What is going on here?



## riverstonegoats (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all, I'm brand new here and it's because I have a doe who is due any time now, and something weird is going on.

Every time she lays down, she leaks clear fluid (maybe urine?) everywhere in a steady drip. Also, something starts to bulge out of her (see photo). This has been going on for WEEKS already. Her tail ligaments have been soft for a while, and her udder is huge. She is a first timer.

I managed to snap a pic today of "the bulge". It has never looked so huge before. It did not go back in immediately, but it did within 5 min and now she is back to walking around like normal. No serious labor signs like huge mucus strings, back arching contractions, talking, nothing! She is not in pain, and this only sticks out when she lays down.

In the picture, she was about to pee a little bit, so that is why she's standing funny...

So my question is, what exactly is poking out, and should I be concerned? (well, I already am!)

The pic:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there and welcome... :wave: 

She is lightly prolapsing... if it is going back in.. that is good...but try to be there at kidding time...if it happens to prolapse at kidding(in labor) you will have to push it back in.. so she can have the babies....

The prolapse traps urine... so it comes out when the prolapse goes back in...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to the goat spot. Sorry you are having this issue with your goat. WIsh I could help but I have no idea.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I totally agree with Pam...looks like a prolapse. It's very good that it goes back in on it's own. But I agree, you'll need to watch her closely during kidding as it might cause problems. Do you know when her due date is?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ooh yeah, definitely a prolapse. keep a close eye on it! good advice so far


----------



## riverstonegoats (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys... I'm just really worried, as my only other pregnant doe just kidded two nights ago as a surprise - I woke up and saw babies outside! I've never been present at a kidding, before. I mean I've seen cows and horses give birth but they've never had problems, so I'm worried I won't know what to do, no matter how much I've been reading up on it!

But I don't need to be too worried until she starts active labor, right? And should I get some antibiotics for her after she kids (someone else told me that), since she is prolapsing some now?

If she starts going into active labor and *that* starts bulging out again, then what?

Sorry, you can tell I'm nervous!!!

Oh and her 150 day due date is hazy, as we ran a buck with her for almost a week - anywhere from April 21st to April 27th. So right about now!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

I had a doe with the same issue last year...she kidded twins just fine. Your doe looks like she is pretty close to kidding...when is she due??


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Are you sure she is a first timer? Her udder doesn't look like it is her first time...maybe it is the picture but not only does it look really full but her rear ligaments look weak and stretched, more like that of an older doe.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Also, make sure it stays clean. if it picks up dirt and debris while bulging your more apt to have infection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb:

Congrats on the other Doe and kiddo's...



> But I don't need to be too worried until she starts active labor, right? And should I get some antibiotics for her after she kids (someone else told me that), since she is prolapsing some now?


 Unless her prolapse doesn't go back in...that is something to worry about there... 
Yes get some afterbirth pills ..I get them from the vet....and insert into her uterus...after see drops her afterbirth..



> If she starts going into active labor and *that* starts bulging out again, then what?


 Wash up have lube available in case...and make sure it is clean...of debris...this tissue is very sensitive and can get damaged easily.... be very gentle....if it has dirt on it get luke warm water and rinse the dirt off.... If the prolapse is small ..like the pictures are showing...you can gently ..with flat hand push it back in...she will try to put against you...as if she is pushing out a kid.....wait for her to stop pushing...but have your hand still on the prolapse.. so she won't push it back out ....then try again to put it in place...and make sure it is in place internally where it is suppose to go.... if you can feel a baby there ... you can see if the kid is presented normally or if you need to go in...watch that the prolapse doesn't block the path for the kids to get out.... If the prolapse in swollen...and difficult to get to go back in...pour plain white sugar over it... to help shrink the tissues....and then try again.. If you have any problems come here and we will try to help.... :hug:



> Sorry, you can tell I'm nervous!!!


 It is OK that is what we are here for.... :hug:


----------



## riverstonegoats (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, this is definitely her first time. We got her back in the summer when she was still pretty young. Here is a pick of her just back in February when she was already pregnant, but still not much udder going on.

Is her udder just bad genetics? Or is it so droopy now because she's been this full up for weeks?

Pic of her in Feb 2011:









Side note: the white one pictured is the one that just kidded two nights ago!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is a FF ...it is hard to judge the udder.... the 2nd freshening and so on... will be better determined....

If you get pics of her...we can maybe tell you a bit more.... on how she is doing there.... :wink:


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

That is a prolapse. My goat's prolapse this year got bigger and bigger. Then out of the blue it receded. That night she delivered 5 kids...unfortunately all were stillborn. Now she is back to normal...


----------



## riverstonegoats (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, she had TRIPLETS yesterday!!!! 2 bucks and a 1 doe. Everything went well. However, she does still have what looks like cord? hanging out. I saw her pass the last placenta, though, so I guess this is just some leftover bits?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes... maybe it is a bit left there.... Is it long hanging ?

Yesterday at what time did she kid?


----------



## riverstonegoats (Apr 24, 2011)

The cord has gone now, so that's good!

She kidded at 2 pm... in bright daylight... she must not know how this whole birthing thing is supposed to go, but I was okay with actually being able to see everything!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... that is good she passed it.. :hi5: .she should be OK now...congrats on the babies too... :thumb: :hug:


----------

